# Best monster in the game



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it has to be the blood thirster and second place would be a star dragon.

What is your opinion


----------



## lightmonkey (Apr 1, 2008)

bone giant, just because of the abblity to get so many attacks ^^


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

the new deamon bloodthirster
hands down


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Chaos War Mammoth, enough said.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Goblin giant, just because I assembled one today and it was so much fun. Adding extras and so on.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Define "best." Raw killing power goes to the Bloodthirster, as it should. Best ridden monster is the Star Dragon. What about a monster that can hold up an entire regiment of elite troops without breaking a sweat? The Great Unclean One can do that. In a game of maneuvers, that's almost more valuable than being able to kill a rank of Ironbreakers in one fell swoop. The Keeper of Secrets can be given gifts that let you force your opponent to move certain ways, which is invaluable in a game of maneuvering. Then, you could argue that point for point, a simple Troll is the best, because you get a fairly decent profile for remarkably low points. Admittedly, Stupid and Ld4 don't mix, but that just means you have a really hard unit near the general.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

or for a whole army of monsters theres the ogre kingdoms


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any other views


----------



## RageRichi (May 31, 2008)

GNOBLAR, nuff said


----------



## Lolthirster (May 30, 2008)

Overall? hmmmmm. Bloodthirster they can cause a lot of damage and are reliable unlike others...... unish:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I'd say the warhydra and its FAQ'd variants on the GW website. with those you have a wizard one, a full out killing one, a ranged one and a near indestructible one:biggrin:

ridable though I'd say manticore. Not that pricey for dark elves and savage in combat and getting around

All out one is probably keeper of secrets for me


----------



## Inquister Donald (May 31, 2008)

shhhhh all of you tyranids have best monstres creatures-carnifexs and the heirophant thats a titain.....thats a monster


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

unfortunatly for the nids they are in another game so they dont get much chance to compete with dragons and giants. :laugh:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I would like to see a carnifex take on a dragon though... It wouldn't be that hard as the statline is the same style and the rules are the same just named differently


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

It would be good, but any views on the best monster in the game


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i would say star dragon although even with a naked prince on top its still too expensive. point for point i say mmmmm, ogre tyrant



> I would like to see a carnifex take on a dragon though... It wouldn't be that hard as the statline is the same style and the rules are the same just named differently


so do i...... with crushing claws... :laugh:


----------



## Dracomancer (Jun 6, 2008)

On the whole i'd probably have to say Dragon Ogres, a unit of 3 or 4 of those guys can do untold damage, shame the models are so bad really...

Of course, this is going on the idea that by "best" you didn't mean "most powerful", and instead meant a monster that, when taken in a certain way (ie: certain sized units, with equipment if they can take it), is very hard to take on, in terms of single model rather than units, i'd probably say a GUO, actually


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Have you seen a unit with as many 7s as a star dragon I have not exept a lord.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

griffons get my vote. they are cool graceful and noble beings


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

stardragon takes 1st place i think


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

griffons are quite good as they are cheap


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Blood Thirster they just are so powerful need I say More about the rulers of Combat


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I personally like the Lords of change. But my favourate has to be daemon princes. And to more specific Doombreed


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Any other view on the best monster in the game


----------

